# Kroger's superstore



## richoso1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Kroger has just opened a new 'Superstore' out in Middletown, Ohio . It has an automatic water master to keep the produce fresh. Just before it goes on, you hear the sound of distant thunder and the clean smell of fresh rain. 
When you pass the milk cases, you hear cows mooing and you experience the scent of fresh cut hay. 
In the meat department there is the aroma of charcoal grilled steaks, burgers, & brats....maybe even a hint of grilled pineapple.
In the liquor department, the fresh, clean, crisp smell of a tapped Bohemian Beer.
When you approach the egg case, you hear hens cluck & cackle, & the air is filled with the pleasing aroma of bacon and eggs frying. 
The bakery department features the tantalizing smell of fresh baked yeast bread, apple pie, & cookies. 

I don't buy toilet paper there any more!!


----------



## kratzx4 (Aug 1, 2008)

LOL thanks for the advice I will keep this in mind when ours is completed next year.


----------



## travcoman45 (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## bull (Aug 1, 2008)

ROFLMFAO!  
Thats a great one.


----------



## majorlee69 (Aug 5, 2008)

I am looking out of my office window at that store as I type.(Really).....LMAO


----------



## solar (Aug 5, 2008)

I was hooked and reeled in. That's really funny.


----------



## meat-man (Aug 6, 2008)

words of wisdom there brother lol


----------



## gorillagrilla (Aug 6, 2008)

now thats funny right there !!! ..... but whats a ' water master ' ???


----------



## bigwayne (Aug 6, 2008)

misters all over the produce section with the thunder and lights.  Started doing this in the Atlanta area Krogers about 10 years ago.  First time I heard the cows and chickens was a pretty good WTF moment.


----------

